# My son first deer!



## DJ4wd (Dec 2, 2010)

Our oldest son popped this 2 yr old doe last night. He was out for maybe 20 min when I heard the shot, and my heart stopped! The shot was high, and back so it snapped her spine , so it didn't run at all!






I got my first one Mon evening and His first wed. evening. You cant wipe the smile off my face! What a banner week!


----------



## deeker (Dec 2, 2010)

Congrats to him, and enjoy some of Gods finest protein.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Dec 2, 2010)

Very nice! Congrats!



Now you need some jerky recipes


----------



## DJ4wd (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, maybe I can find something to make some in the oven...yum


----------



## Windwalker7 (Dec 3, 2010)

One of our favorite store bought spices is High Mountain Jerky Cure in the Cracked Pepper and Garlic flavor



This is the brand with hunting personality Jim Zumbo on the package


----------



## scag52 (Dec 12, 2010)

Good job on the deer ! I remember my sons first shot . He lost it but we still had a great hunt. Glad you get to hunt with family.


----------



## tree md (Dec 12, 2010)

That's awesome! Congrats to you both!!!


----------



## Blazin (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice!!! Congrats to you both, fire up the grill! Woot!


----------

